
How to Make a Giant Mosfet - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=So-6lgmVhA0
======
peter_d_sherman
For some reason, it never occured to me that transistors could be placed in
parallel in a circuit...

This (along with the proper wire sizes to handle the additional power)
apparently results in the equivalent of a single larger emulated transistor
electronic component, able to handle much more power/current.

And, interestingly enough, these larger "emulated" transistor components
(which are actually electronically equivalent to single transistors, just at
higher power/current), could ALSO be stacked in parallel!

In other words, it should be possible to take many of the smallest, weakest
(in terms of power/current handling capability) transistors, and build them up
to larger and larger "emulated transistors", then build those up, and
eventually have a single transistor (well, virtualized, emulated, call it by
whatever term you want!) that can handle a ton of power...

~~~
Fjolsvith
Unfortunately, you couldn't troubleshoot a failed component without breaking
it all apart. Say you have some leaking current when they should be off...

